# Gaining muscle but fat too



## Floribama (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, so I'm on my first cycle of test c and been consistently working out for a while and not strictly dieting but watching what I eat and when I eat it.

Since being on cycle I have increased my caloric intake.  So I went from like 2500 to like 3500 per day. 

This was a typical day.

7:30 breakfast. 5 scrambled eggs with bell pepper, a handful of baby carrots, a stick of string cheese, and 16 oz of water, coffee, no sugar, only skim milk

9:30 snack: pure protein bar, water

11:30 lunch: typically with co workers at a restaurant, it varies, I usually ensure I get a protein and veggies, 

2 pm snack: premier protein shake

5pm: post workout. Creatine, dried cranberries (handful), tuna salad pack, chocolate milk

7pm: dinner. Chicken/beef with veggies

9 pm snack: cottage cheese with grapes.

My workouts consist of 3 days per week of full body training and two days cardio.  

The past 2 weeks I've been doing cardio 5 days per week

The first 4 weeks resulted in about 15 lb weight gain.  

It's maintained there weight wise for the past 2 weeks.  But I have noticed my belly appears bigger and love handles more noticeable.  

Should I decrease calories or go back to 1cc test v 2 per week?  Start doing 5 or 6 days in the gym and cardio?  

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not a diet guru but may e cut down on the dairy  

What are your goals?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok, 1000 cal increase a day is gonna blow you up. You need to go up progressively. More like 2-300 a day if you're clean bulking and 500 if you're going for an all out bulk. I'm guessing you haven't increased those cals which is why you're weight has stalled. I see 3 problems if you're worried about gaining fat, eating out at lunch, protien bars, and dairy. You're not exactly eating horribly dirty, but you're not eating clean either. Also, are the only carbs you get from veggies? Try some brown rice and sweet potatoes bro. I love dairy myself. I wish I owned a cow cuz I'd suck on an udder all day. You probably mix your shake with milk to I'm guessing? Try it with water. And oh, are you taking an AI? You might just have elevated E and be holding water.


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 5, 2013)

Where are the carbs in your diet? The lack of carbs is the biggest problem I see here. Drop the dairy, add some rice and sweet potatoes and oats. If you're worried about gaining fat, you could drop carbs after say 4 or 5 o'clock and eat only protein/fat/veggies after that. But I would advise having some carbs in your diet, and dropping the dairy probably wouldn't hurt you in trying to stay lean.

Also, try to avoid protein bars unless you have absolutely no choice. A snack of whole foods with the proper protein/carb profile would be better.

Keep the test where it is, cutting it in half will not help. As colt said, you are probably holding some water because of it. Are you taking an AI?


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with the boys, cut the dairy.. it's hard on your body to digest and personally I think it mostly benefits "hard gainers". 

..I've cut weight with protein bars in my diet before, it's not optimal but I wouldn't consider a protein bar to be a "bulking" meal/snack so long as it maintains close to a 10/1 ratio of Calories/ Protein (e.g. 200 calorie bar w/20g protein)


----------



## Floribama (Feb 5, 2013)

Just started an ai in my cycle, so the consensus I'm seeing is dropping dairy and add complex carbs.  

And maybe this ai will reduce my water, thanks for the feedback


----------



## Floribama (Feb 5, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I'm not a diet guru but may e cut down on the dairy
> 
> What are your goals?



Well, I started with a goal of 200lb body weight at 10-12 pct bf.

I have to get a caliper and really see my bf but I recently crested 205.  

I feel good, but my midsection looks bigger, not sure if its water or fat but I want to do something about it before it becomes a problem


----------



## Floribama (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea I cut out the bars a little bit ago, I took a look at my food log to make that list and I had quite a few of them up until a couple weeks ago


----------



## Spongy (Feb 5, 2013)

All solid advice.  Without currrnt stats its hard for me to go much beyond what was already said.


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

Biggest issue I see here is that you are "guessing" at how many calories/macros you are actually ingesting.

Get a food scale and weight out your portions. I make every guy with whom I work do this and they are always shocked at how badly they "guess" regarding there food consumption.

Quick story, a couple of years back, I trained a guy who went on to win the Overall at the Southeastern USA. After 3 weeks on my diet, he comes in and tells me he is not dropping any weight. He swore up and down he was following the diet to the letter as I wrote it down. I drove over to his place (2 1/2 hours away) and stayed with him for the entire day to watch him eat and train. Not once did he measure his proportions even thought the exact proportions where printed on the diet I gave him. When we started weight his proportions he was actually consuming almost 800 more calories than what I had written out for him. Once he started weight his proportions as I showed him, his diet clicked and, as I said he won the overall at the Southeastern USA. 

Get a food scale.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 5, 2013)

It sure is good to see so many young guys give such good advice. Floribama, you have some good advice here brother.  A few good carb choices are sweet potato, brown rice, and Ezekiel bread. Replace those protein bars with precooked chicken (squirt a little spicy mustard on there). I wrap them in tin foil and eat them like a dang candy bar.  An increase in 500 calories a day is 3500 a week and that will result in about a one pound gain. By bumping your calories by 1000, and being short on carbs, I suspect your body is storing a little of the extra calories.  I am not a nutritionist by any means but I can tell you what works well for me. 

Also, NEVER fear the aromasin brother. An AI does more than just help prevent gyno.... homeostasis will try to elevate your estrogen as your test increases so you will have a little higher level than you want.... bloat is often a part of that. While estrogen is important to have, too much is not a pleasant experience for men. 


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Floribama (Feb 6, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Biggest issue I see here is that you are "guessing" at how many calories/macros you are actually ingesting.
> 
> Get a food scale and weight out your portions. I make every guy with whom I work do this and they are always shocked at how badly they "guess" regarding there food consumption.
> 
> ...



Solid advice, thx


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

Cash out when u gonna come Monitor me bro haha jk I'm sure I'd benefit immensley, and most would and that's awesome man!


----------



## hogs4us2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Spongy,

Could you help me out with a good diet to drop about 20-25 pounds? I don't eat any suger or drink anything but water, I've cut out carbs as well except the few carbs you get in the protien shake and bars. below will give you a little more insight to were I'm at on this journey........Thanks in advance!


Privatemdlabs

Guys, I'm looking for some help and feedback here. I am brand-new to HRT and know even less about steroids. So here goes.


I am a 46-year-old white male 6'1 220 pounds (about 25 pounds overweight) never smoked, drank or did any kind of drugs.

I work out five days a week, About an hour a day. In the past year, I noticed I didn't have the energy that I use to have. It's even got to the point, where I have to take an afternoon nap around 4 o'clock in the evening. So I decided to get blood work done and I'll post it below and as you'll see my Total Testosterone came back, at 252 out of a reference range of 241 – 827.

So I contacted HRT on demand and talked with Mike and they are recommending the following.

2 test CYP
1 5000IU
20 0.5mg anastrzole
1 MIC B-Complex…………………………………And all of the needles necessary for the dosage.


I intend on using this as follows, based upon the advice I read from a post on here from cashout.

1) Start with a small amount (no more than 50 mgs per injection for starters) of long ester oil based test injected 2 times per week - I liked Monday morning and Thursday evening……start your protocol with 100 mg split up over 2 injections every 84 hours (50 per shot) and get tested every 4 weeks so you can adjust upward. Adjusting 1 drug upward is a lot easier than trying to fine tune multiple drugs.

2) Only add an AI if necessary - i.e. estrogen levels are elevated on blood tests

3) If you are no concerned about having kids in the future, skip the HCG as it tends to complicate the initial processes.

4) Always remember, use a little drugs as possible as you will be doing this for your life and less drugs over the long term can mitigate side effects.

Advise our input would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!

Test Name	Results	Units	Reference Ranges


Testosterone Total	252	ng/dL	241 – 827
Testosterone Free	0.95	ng/dL	0.95 – 4.30
Estradiol	13.7	pg/mL	10 – 42
Estrone	11.8	pg/mL	9 – 36
Estrogens total	25.5	pg/mL	19 – 69

PSA Screening	0.74	ng/mL	0.00 – 4.00

WBC	7.4	K/uL	3.8 – 10.8
RBC	5.11	M/uL	4.200 – 5180
Hemoglobin	14.5	g/dL	13.2 – 17.1
Hematocrit	43.4	%	38.5 – 50.0
MCV	84.9	fL	80.0 – 100.0
MCH	28.4	pg	27.0 – 33.0
MCHC	33.4	g/dL	32.0 – 36.0
RDW	14.4	%	11.0 – 15.0
Platelet count	320	K/uL	140 – 400
Neutrophils  #	4.09	K/uL	1.50 – 7.80
Neutrophils  %	55.3	%	17.0 – 80.0
Lymphocytes    #	2.53	K/uL	0.85 – 3.90
Lymphocytes    %	34.2	%	7.0 – 40.0
Monocytes   #	0.48	K/uL	0.20 – 0.95
Monocytes   %	6.5	%	1.5 – 11.0
Eosinophils  #	0.25	K/uL	0.02 – 0.50
Eosinophils  %	3.4	%	0.5 – 4.0
Basophilis %	0.5	%	0.0 – 20


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 14, 2013)

Start your own thread brother


----------



## Jada (Mar 15, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Start your own thread brother



Damn this is the second time someone said this to him=))


----------



## Jada (Mar 15, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> Spongy,
> 
> Could you help me out with a good diet to drop about 20-25 pounds? I don't eat any suger or drink anything but water, I've cut out carbs as well except the few carbs you get in the protien shake and bars. below will give you a little more insight to were I'm at on this journey........Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...




Hi welcome to si , just start a thread and u will get the help brother . Plus I love to read:-B


----------

